
I Wanted to Know What White Men Thought About Their Privilege. So I Asked - 1PlayerOne
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/17/magazine/white-men-privilege.html
======
sarcasmatwork
Where did this sick mindset come from? Seems like people dont want to take
accountability for their life, so they blame white people for their own
misfortune. People that are talking about color are racists. MSM and lots
others keep trying to say black guy this, or white guy that. WHO CARES what
color the person is.. How about John Smith from XYZ did something etc.. It
seems like the people raging about race, are the racists ones and when you
call them out on it they call you racists. Very strange society we live in.

~~~
dang
Can you please not post flamey rants to HN? They only lead to flamey
flamewars, and there's no new information in them.

Keep in mind this site exists to gratify curiosity, and we can't do both.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html).

